# The perks of being over 50!



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Perks of reaching 50 or being over 60 and heading towards 70!

01. Kidnappers are not very interested in you.

02. In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.

03. No one expects you to run--anywhere.

04. People call at 9 pm and ask, did I wake you?

05. People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.

06. There is nothing left to learn the hard way.

07. Things you buy now won't wear out.

08. You can eat supper at 4 pm.

09. You can live without sex but not your glasses.

10. You get into heated arguments about pension plans.

11. You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge..

12. You quit trying to hold your stomach in no matter who walks into the room.

13. You sing along with elevator music.

14. Your eyes won't get much worse.

15 . Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.

16. Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.

17. Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either.

18. Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.

19. You can't remember who sent you this list.

And you notice these are all in Big Print for your convenience.

Remember Never, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BUMP   


Kev.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

You forgot the favourite bit of stick for stirring paint with!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It may be a joke, and hugely funny. but you try getting a job, when over 50

Kev.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Tell me about it Kev,that why i`m sitting here tapping away with one finger, and singing to the sound of my key board :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd make the leap to 2.

Kev


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MalanCris said:


> Perks of reaching 50 or being over 60 and heading towards 70!
> 
> 01. Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
> 
> I'm still optimistic. I have bought a rape alarm and taken the battery out. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PUSSER

Behave, you'll get into trouble.

Kev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It may be a joke, and hugely funny. but you try getting a job, when over 50
> 
> Kev.


And what is wrong with employing the over 50's? They have a brain and loyalty.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gizza job Pete, I can do it, gizza job mate it looks easy that, I can run a company gizza job

kev.


----------

